# Chocolates - by Matt L -(~BBW, Magic, Eating, Self-realization, ~SWG)



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

_~BBW, Magic, Eating, WG, Self-realization. ~SWG_ - a little sweetness goes a long way, as two friends discover

(A classic full length WG tale from one of the masters of this genre, reposted here by permission in no less than 18 sections)

*CHOCOLATES
by MattL​*
*PART ONE: CHEERLEADER WITH ATTITUDE *

Hazel Addison chuckled at her daughter’s vanity. Strolling together through the mall, her daughter Cynthia paused at every mirror that was in their path, meticulously checking out her appearance. The barely 18-year old Cynthia Addison was quite the looker, long blond hair decorating her attractive oval shaped face, her svelte figure in a tube top that exposed her naval ring and short skirt that loosely clung to her narrow hips. 

"What’s the matter?" Hazel asked, noticing her daughter’s glum facial expression. 

Cynthia’s hand glided over her tummy, "I think I need to drop a few pounds, my belly looks a little puffy." 

Hazel laughed harder, needless to say, her daughters self image was blown clear out of proportion. Sure, Cynthia had a small tummy pouch, but it wasn’t nearly as big as she made it out to be. 

"I’m starting to get a potbelly", Cynthia whined. 

Hazel smiled; "You’re so thin already!. Really, you barely eat anything at all." 

Cynthia firmly disagreed as they continued their journey. "Yeah mom, I’m slim now, but unless I watch it, I’ll end up like you." 

Hazel was a plump middle aged woman who carried her 175-pounds well enough to still turn heads. Though the way Cynthia made that remark, you’d think her mom was gigantic. 

"Is that a bad thing, Cindy? Guys in the office flirt with me all the time." 

Cynthia brushed up along side her mom; "Well you’re like forty so it’s okay to be out of shape at your age." 

Hazel raised her eyebrows, giggling her reply, "Oh come on now baby, I think I’m in fantastic shape. Having a little meat on your bones wouldn’t do you any harm either." 

"Bite your tongue", Cynthia chimed. "Fat girls aren’t cheerleaders." 

The mother and daughter continued the conversation as they stopped in front of a dress shop to peer at the window display. It was there that Hazel spotted her best friend, Serena Washington with her son, Roland, lagging behind. Roland was an exceptional young man, both bright and good-natured. Hazel often wished that Cynthia would recognize his charms and think of him more than just a friend. However, as nice, polite and kind Roland was, Cynthia was into cool guys and Roland was much more the bookworm. Roland’s size didn’t help matters either, since he weighed a solid 250 pounds. Indeed he was handsome with light brown hair and boyish good looks, Cynthia just didn’t find him appropriate for her crowd at school
. 
Hazel and Serena began to chat as Roland just stood there, eyeing Cynthia, trying to think of something nice to say. Cynthia looked at Roland, 

"Why not take a snapshot," she snipped.

"That’s rude", Hazel snapped at her daughter. 

Roland tilted his head downwards; "I was just going say how pretty you look today." 

Cynthia sarcastically remarked as she grinned, "Ah thanks." 

The mother’s spoke a few minutes longer as Cynthia entered the dress shop and Roland waited on a bench for his mom. 

On the way home, Hazel chided her daughter about her behavior. "You know Cindy, just because you’re not interested in Roland doesn’t give you the right to be rude to him. He’s a nice young man and you know fully well he’s always had a crush on you." 

Cynthia crossed her legs and folded her arms over her ample breasts as her mom continued the scolding. 

"Maybe he doesn’t fit into your preppy clique, but you could do a lot worse than Roland Washington! He’s honest and has the manners of a gentleman." 

Though a sour look happened upon Cynthia’s pretty face, she did agree, "Sure, Roland is like outstanding. But he’s so not my type. First off he’s like tubby and his fashion sense is like, from farms are us." 

That brought a smile to Hazel’s lips, "Some guys look nice in overalls." 

Cynthia rolled her eyes as Hazel then reminisced, "My gosh; it was like yesterday the two of you were inseparable." 

It was a fact. From the time they were in diapers until high school, Cynthia, known as Cindy back then, and Roland were best friends. Though in high school they fell into different cliques and wouldn’t you know it, it was then Roland discovered his love for Cynthia. Cindy by then had lost all her baby fat and decided to be called Cynthia because it sounded more elegant then the average sounding Cindy. 

Hazel also reminded Cynthia that she wasn’t always so thin either, "Remember what a little butterball you were?" 

Cynthia nodded as Hazel reminded her daughter, "You had such an appetite, my gosh, I’d buy a gallon of ice cream and you and Roland would polish it off an hour later. You would constantly eat and eat; I could barely keep you in the same clothes." 

Cynthia felt uncomfortable with the conversation, after all those days of her pigging out were gone and done with. "Mom. Can we please change the subject?"

Hazel obliged, but thought to herself,_ "I wish you had stayed as you were. Your attitude would be less high maintenance if you were still my pudgy daughter_." 

Hazel glanced over at her daughter and smiled.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

A few days later Hazel and Serena were shopping together at the local supermarket. Hazel noticed a well-fed young lady who was about Cynthia’s age. Hazel nudged Serena’s shoulder, "Wouldn’t Cindy look like her if she never watched her weight?" 

The young lady was all of 200-pounds and dressed in a pink sweat suit that applauded her chubby appearance. Serena giggled, "No way. Cindy, with her appetite back then, would be much heavier." 

Serena then smirked and raised her eyebrows, "And I mean much heavier." 

Hazel nodded in agreement, "Yeah; back then she could really put the food away." 

The ladies walked a few steps further and then paused as Hazel sighed, "Can I be totally honest with you?" 

Serena glanced over a box of fabric softener and turned to her friend, "Sure, what’s up?" 

Hazel spilled her guts, "Not that I mean to be selfish. I know Cindy is on the top of her world being a cheerleader and everything, but I really wish she never became so high maintenance." 

Serena nodded, "I think I know what you mean. She has gotten to be a little shallow." 

Hazel chuckled, "Tell me about it." 

Hazel marveled onwards about Serena’s son, bringing up his strong points and how he would be perfect for Cindy if she had her priorities correct. "If Cindy let down her guard and wasn’t as skinny or popular, she’d notice Roland’s virtues in a heartbeat. I wish she were still my fat daughter." 

The conversation continued, falling on the ears of Neala who was but a few feet away and couldn’t help but to listen. 

"I agree with you", Serena boldly admitted. "But Cindy watches her figure like a hawk and being a cheerleader only reinforces her motivation in staying slim." 

Hazel responded with her hand upon her wide hip, "Being slim is so overrated. There’s other things in school other than being a cheerleader, we did okay in high school without all the pomp and circumstance." 

Serena replied with a grin, "Yes, I know. I think Cindy would do okay outside of the preppy crowd." 

"And I know she would find favor in your son, instead of all those jerks she attracts. I’m convinced she’s fond of him, but lacks peer approval to date someone out of her clique. If she were fat, she wouldn’t have to worry cause she wouldn’t be in that pretentious crowd." 

Neala approached the ladies and grinned, "Excuse me mademoiselle’s; I couldn’t help but overhear your conversation." 

The ladies glanced over the well-nourished 300-pound Neala looking splendid in a beautiful sundress. 

Serena politely acknowledged Neala, "Oh, okay. Do you have a similar ordeal?" 

A wide smile blossomed upon Neal's delicate face, "Ah no my Cherie, but I can remedy your situation." 

Hazel laughed and then apologized, "I’m sorry miss, I didn’t mean to be rude, but I sincerely don’t think you can help." 

Neal simply smiled. " Let’s see if I understand this clearly enough? You wish your daughter didn’t watch her appetite and had become heavier? You also wish she would have romantic interest in this woman’s son?" 

Hazel turned to Serena, then back to Neala, "Yeah, something like that." 

Neala nodded, "Turning your daughter away from her diet and gaining weight is easy enough, but tell me, does she really harbor affections towards this woman’s son?" 

Hazel tilted her head, "You know, I think she does. Maybe not openly, but yes. She’s just caught up in her delusions about what’s attractive. Blinded to his good points and...." 

Neala interrupted Hazel, "I understand. I can indeed work my magic on her weight and appetite, but to work her way into his heart, she must at least like him in some aspect." 

Serena was buying into this, "Yeah; they used to be best friends up until high school. They would have naturally become a couple by now." 

Serena then giggled; "Can you really make her fat?" 

Neala giggled, "Ah, yes. As fat as she would have become if she never abandoned her appetite." 

Hazel inquired, "How would you go about doing this?" 

Neala explained, "I have skills that will astonish you. Skills that are far and beyond western medicine and science. I will make for you a box of chocolates. Chocolates that you will give your daughter. Once she eats the chocolates her old habits will return and not only will she become heavier, if she fosters any amorous desires for this woman’s son, they will indeed draw her closer to him." 

Hazel blinked, "Are you sure? This sounds far fetched?" 

Neala cheerfully remarked, "The chocolates will only cost you $10.00’s and if the results that I promise don’t take affect, I’ll gladly refund the money." 

Hazel looked to Serena who remarked, "It’s worth a shot. Why not?" 

Hazel agreed and Neala said she would make the chocolates. 

A while later Hazel arrived home and Cynthia greeted her with a smile. 

"Hey mom, buy anything good?" Cynthia asked as she searched the shopping bags.

Hazel responded, "Just the usual. What have you been up to?" 

Cynthia reached into a shopping bag and pulled out a box of donuts, "Nothing much, just finished working out." 

Cynthia opened the box and removed a donut and began nibbling on it. "I have a date tonight with Alex Curtis, so I won’t be home for dinner." 

Hazel nodded, "Have I met Alex before?" 

Cynthia took a seat and brushed back her wavy blond hair, "Like, yeah. He’s on track and soooo cool." 

Hazel shrugged her shoulders, "Okay." 

Hazel then suggested that Cynthia might have a small meal before going out because she rarely ate anything while on a date. Cynthia nixed the idea, "Nah, we’re going out for pizza and he’ll expect me to have a couple of slices." 

Hazel giggled as she wiped a few crumbs off from Cynthia’s chin, "Yeah; you wouldn’t want to be a piggy." 

Cynthia rolled her eyes as she finished the donut, "Everything in moderation. If I don’t eat now, I can eat later." 

Hazel questioned her daughter, "You think eating in front of a date is unbecoming?" 

Cynthia replied, "Oh mother please. Very unbecoming." 

Hazel’s hand gently ran over Cynthia’s cheek, "The right guy wouldn’t mind seeing your appetite in full swing." 

Cynthia’s body language revealed her objection; "My appetite is under control and if insisting that the right guy is Roland, gives me a break. I like him, but just as a friend." 

Cynthia stood up, her hands upon her narrow waist; "I can’t just date anybody. My social class demands me to date those inside my clique, and Roland is like...." 

Hazel snapped at her pretentious daughter, "That’s enough young lady. I won’t have you dump over Roland just because he doesn’t fit in your uppity circle of friends." 

"Fine!", Cynthia remarked as she made tracks to the bathroom to take a shower. 

Once in the bathroom, Cynthia had removed her T -shirt as her mother barged in and continued the conversation, "We’re not finished young lady." 

Cynthia pouted, "Yes, yes, I know Roland is a peach. I do like him and he does have many fine qualities, but he’s not in my league." 

Hazel glanced over her daughter, whose soft tummy still supported its small pouch, "If you never had watched your weight, you would be just as heavy as Roland, perhaps heavier. You think you’d be accepted in the same clique?" 

Cynthia dropped her gym shorts, "Can we talk about this later, I need to get ready for my date?" 

Hazel sharply asked, "Would Alex have anything to do with you if you were fat?" 

Guys like Alex avoided heavier chicks the plague and Cynthia was well aware that he mother was privy to the answer, "No duh, mom."

Hazel leaned against the door, "Just think sweet pea. Alex would treat you the same way you treat Roland." 

Cynthia sighed, "Enough with the lecture, okay? 

Hazel slowly shook her head and closed the bathroom door.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

*TWO DAYS LATER: *

Hazel with Serena accompanying her, made a visit to Neala’s modest country cottage. Wooden owls decorated the fence post that surrounded her little home, while all types of wind chimes hung from the awning. Neala addressed the ladies with a broad smile and with old fashion hospitality welcomed them into her cottage. "I have brewed you some tea, please take a seat, no?" 

The friends sat down and in a matter of minutes, Hazel had the chocolates. Neala stirred fresh cream into her tea as she unraveled the chocolates spell. "Ah my friend, it is better that this woman’s son deliver the chocolates as say a gift. Then the magic will surely be stronger." 

Neala slowly sipped her tea, then explained, "The magic will work on whoever eats the chocolate, making them heavier and correcting their behavior." 

Serena nodded, "You’re saying that Cindy will lose her high and mighty ideals and become more down to earth?" 

"Aye mademoiselle, she will be exactly the woman she would have been if never thin", Neala replied. 

Hazel forked over the cash, "How much weight will she put on?" 

Neala raised her eyebrows, responded with a half smile, "That depends on what she would weigh if she never watched her weight." 

After leaving Neala’s home the friends hatched their plan. Sweetest day was that Saturday and Roland could give Cynthia the chocolates as a gift. Of course they wouldn’t let him in on the spell, so they casually suggested the gift since he did care for Cynthia dearly. 

*SWEETEST DAY: *

Cynthia was at home with her best friend, Autumn Rhinehart. Autumn was a fetching young lady whose wavy, chocolate brown hair curled over her shoulders, exposing her cute diamond shaped face and her figure was trim and curvaceous. 

Autumn was more than a little meticulous about her appearance. Her wardrobe was always trendy and in style and her hair never looked less than perfect. At barely 5 feet, three inches tall, Autumn was known to put on weight rather easily and minded her diet with purpose. After all, she knew even a few extra pounds would cause havoc on her figure. 

The friends were preparing for the sweetest day ball held in the school’s gym when Hazel entered Cynthia’s bedroom. "Cindy, Roland has stopped by to see you."

Cynthia zipped the back of Autumn’s black gown, pouting as she turned to her mom, "Huh? You serious? Can’t you tell him I’m busy?" 

Hazel approached her daughter, but first complimented Autumn on her dress; "You look gorgeous Autumn, simply breath taking." 

Autumn smiled, "Thank you Mrs. A, it’s from Sax’s." 

Hazel then turned to Cynthia, "Just give Roland a couple of minutes, he likes you and brought you a gift for sweetest day."

"Oh wow, a gift?" Cynthia promptly excused herself and made tracks to the living room where Roland was waiting. 

Hazel circled Autumn, "That dress is very expensive dear, how in the world could you afford it?" 

Autumn came from a comfortable middle class family, but wasn’t anywhere as wealthy as she let on. "My parents and I went hafts. They put down the first $200.00 and I got a part time job and paid the rest." 

Hazel tilted her head, "Oh really, a part time job?" 

Autumn looked over her reflection in the mirror, "Um, yeah. It’s nothing to brag about or what I have in mind for a career, understand?" 

Hazel escorted Autumn in front of the vanity and assisted with the accessories. "Having a job is nothing to be ashamed of, matter of fact it shows you’re responsible. I’m proud of you." 

Autumn chuckled; "Yeah I’m responsible all right." 

Hazel placed the silver chain around Autumn’s neck then helped with the diamond earrings as Autumn explained, "I’m a nanny for this artist and his wife, clean and a cook a little too." 

Autumn stood up and grinned, "I look the dish!" 

Hazel’s smile rivaled Autumn’s, "I’d say very elegant my dear, very." 

Autumn leaned in towards Hazel, "Ah, let’s keep my employment under wraps, it’s not what’s considered too cool, especially to those I keep company with." 

Hazel politely nodded, "I understand." 

In the living room Cynthia greeted Roland with a hug and marveled at her beauty. "Wow! Cindy, you look so awesome!" 

Cynthia did look highly attractive with her luxurious blond hair brushing her shoulders and her figure tightly wrapped in a pink gown that flowed just above her knees. Cynthia giggled madly, lost in her own vanity, "Oh yes! I’m a babe." 

Roland handed Cynthia the candy with a Hallmark card which she quickly opened and read aloud, "If I had a flower for every time I thought of you, I could walk in my garden forever." 

Roland smiled, "It’s a quote by Tennyson, he was..." 

Cynthia interrupted Roland with a gentle kiss upon his cheek, "It’s ah, very nice. Thank you." 

Roland nodded, "Well I read a lot and he’s one of my favorites." 

Abruptly Cynthia wrapped her arm around Roland’s and walked him towards the door, "Yeah, it’s all very interesting, but I’m on a schedule. Perhaps Monday after school, ah, maybe in the evening you can treat me to Starbucks and we’ll continue this conversation." 

Roland shrugged his shoulders, "Sure, that would be nice." 

Cynthia replied with a candy smile, "Sure it will, I’ll catch up with you later." 

Cynthia returned to her room where her mother behaved accordingly to plan, "So what did Roland bring you?" 

Handing her mother the card, Cynthia rolled her eyes, "He couldn’t even get my name right. Look, he wrote Cindy, ug!" 

Autumn strolled over to Cynthia, curiously asking, "What’s in the box?"

Hazel observed in silence as Cynthia ripped off the wrapping paper and opened the box. 

Autumn tilted her head, "Cool, chocolates." 

Hazel smiled; "After all it’s sweetest day." 

Cynthia picked up a piece of the candy and after tasting it grinned, "Wow! These are really delicious!" 

Cynthia tried a second piece and handed Autumn the box, "Try one; they’re out of this world." 

Autumn shrugged her shoulders, "I don’t know? I’ve really been trying to avoid sweets, especially with my new job; I’m around cookies and cake all day." 

Hazel felt Autumn was a tad too much in her appearance and coached the svelte vixen into trying a piece. "Oh Autumn, trying one little piece won’t hurt." 

Autumn nodded with a happy grin, "I guess you’re right." 

Autumn couldn’t get over the rich, creamy flavor and gobbled up a second piece as Cynthia helped herself to her third. Soon the girls were sitting on the bed consuming one piece after another. 

Cynthia looked at her mom and spoke with her mouth full, "Want to try one mom?" 

Hazel giggled, "Nah, you girls just pig out." 

Popping another piece of chocolate into her mouth, Cynthia sarcastically replied, "Ha ha, very funny." 

Autumn reached into the box and grabbed a handful, "These are so amazing!" 

Cynthia nodded, "Tell me about it!" 

Autumn dropped backwards onto the bed, gobbling up another piece, "All I need now is a bubble bath and candles and I’d be set." 

It was a few minutes later that the box was empty and the girls left the room and waited for their dates.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

*PART TWO: THE WEIGHTING GAME *

Monday evening arrived and Roland looked quite impressive in his sporty red T-shirt and khaki slacks. Ringing the doorbell, Roland calmly eased his mind by chanting to himself, _"Just be cool and have fun, just be cool and have fun."_

The door opened and there stood Cynthia looking a bit disarrayed in an oversized Chicago Cub’s sweatshirt and checkered green and yellow sweatpants. Her hair lacked its usual radiance and just laid over her shoulders. 

Cynthia cracked a smile on her lovely face that was void of cosmetics and looked a little puffy. 

"Right on time", Cynthia remarked as her hand brushed along side Roland’s arm. 

"Think we can skip Starbucks and maybe grab a couple of hot dogs instead, I’m feeling a little hungry", Cynthia giggled as she hopped down the steps. 

Roland stood on the porch a moment longer until Cynthia coaxed him on, "What are you waiting for?" 

Roland shrugged his shoulders and caught up with the slender cheerleader. Cynthia jumped into Roland’s beater and tossed back her blond mane, "I don’t know what’s come over me. I’ve been eating like crazy all day." 

Roland pulled out of driveway and politely listened as Cynthia rattled on, "I skipped my morning shower and went straight to the kitchen." 

Cynthia twisted a strand of her golden blond hair and chuckled, "Thank goodness mom had the pancakes ready, I even had seconds. Then at lunch, oh my gosh, Autumn and me maxed out our calorie intake for the whole week. I mean, we really put the food away." 

Roland acknowledged Cynthia with a nod and she adjusted her position in the car to face him. 

"Autumn wasn’t herself today, did you see her?" 

Roland shook his head, "Yeah I saw her, several times." 

Cynthia rested her head on the cushion of the car seat, "She kind of looks different without makeup and she was missing her jewelry too." 

Roland briefly glanced over at Cynthia who was similarly sans cosmetics and accessories. Roland turned his attention back to the traffic, but wondered why Cynthia was making a big deal about her friend when she had let down her maintenance appearance as well. 

Cynthia let out a catty giggled, "I think she might be packing on the pounds; that flannel shirt and those baggy sweats might have hid her body, but her face did seem a little chubby." 

Roland pulled into the parking lot of a casual diner, "Chubby? Are you sure?" 

Cynthia unfastened her safety belt, "Well maybe it wasn’t that chubby, but it was definitely fuller." 

Roland grinned as he looked upon Cynthia’s sweet face. Cynthia’s face looked puffy and a few blemishes covered her cheeks. There was the hint of a double chin, especially when she smiled and the bridge of her nose appeared thicker. 

Roland escorted Cynthia into the diner, continuing with his thoughts, "Why couldn’t Cynthia see that her face was fuller too?" 

While standing in line, they read the menu on the wall and when it was their turn to order, Cynthia took Roland by his arm and pulled him to the side. "Um, please don’t think I’m a pig, but do you think I could have two hot dogs an order of fries and a milkshake?" 

Roland shook his head, "I don’t see why not?" 

Dimples appeared in her cheeks as she smiled, "I really appreciate it, thanks." 

A few minutes later, the couple took to a booth in the back of the diner and enjoyed their meals. Cynthia took a huge bit of her hot dog; "I haven’t a clue why I’ve been so hungry. Maybe it’s my period?" 

Roland sipped his cola, then causally remarked, "I wouldn’t worry about it too much." 

Cynthia giggled, "I should, remember what I used to look like before I learned how to control my appetite?" 

Roland helped himself to a handful of fries, "Yeah, I do. But I thought you were cute." 

Cynthia finished her first hot dog and began her second, "Oh my gosh, cute?" 

Cynthia tilted her head, "That’s a nice compliment, but I don’t think..." 

Cynthia briefly paused to reflect on her memories. Memories that were affected by the magic chocolate. "Yeah Roland, you know what? For a chubby girl, I was cute." 

Eventually the conversation changed with Roland asking about the dance. 

Cynthia leaned in and tasted her milkshake before replying, "The dance was okay, nothing to write home about." 

Roland eased into the booth, munching on fries, "Really? Too bad. I thought you looked beautiful in your dress." 

Cynthia rolled her eyes, "Oh wow. I was so overly dressed it isn’t funny." 

Roland was cut off guard with that comment. After all, Cynthia loved to show off her figure in expensive garments. "I still think you looked gorgeous Cynthia." 

Cynthia gobbled up a handful of fries; "I’ve known you since, like forever, so just call me Cindy." 

Upon nourishing the milkshake, Cynthia surprised Roland with another comment. "Cynthia sounds a little pretentious, don’t you think. I’d rather just be called Cindy." 

Roland shook his head, "Just like when we we’re younger." 

Cindy smiled and polished off the milkshake. "Know what? Some pie would be nice." 

Roland removed himself from the table and brought Cindy a slice of pie. 

Cindy dug into the pie and chuckled, "I just had a large dinner two hours ago, I can’t believe I’m not full." 

Nibbling on the pie, Cindy politely thanked Roland for the meal and then brought up the sweetest day gift. "I really appreciate the sweetest day gift; it was very thoughtful of you." 

Roland smiled; "You’re quite welcome." 

Cindy pouted; "Alex didn’t get me anything. You’d think he’d at least give me a card?" 

Finishing the pie, Cindy wiped her mouth with her sleeve, " You were so thoughtful, giving me a box of chocolates and a card with a poem." 

Roland corrected Cindy, "Actually it was a quote." 

Cindy playfully kicked Roland from under the table and laughed, "Shut up! You know what I mean." 

Then she purred, "You’re very special Roland. If Alex isn’t careful, you might steal me away from him." 

Wham! Roland was floored. Was Cindy actually showing some interest in him? The same Cindy who was usually uncomfortable to be around him? Roland was speechless. He finished his meal in silence.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

Meanwhile Autumn was finishing up her duties at the home of her employers. Autumn stood above the sink, washing the dinner dishes, still in the same attire she wore at school. The oversized red flannel shirt hung over her hips and the dark blue sweats were a little large for her body. Autumn’s beautiful brown hair was combed back, resting over her shoulders, showing off her exquisite face. Still, without the aid of cosmetics and jewelry, Autumn looked less elegant and more domestic. 

Her employer, Mrs. Thornton, entered the kitchen and poured herself a cup of coffee. Diana Thornton was a proper lady with a degree in sociology and still retained her slender figure though having given birth twice in two years. Her coal back hair was short and worn in a manner that drew attention to her gentle face and her attire was only the latest in fashion. 

Diana rummaged through the cabinets then turned to her employee, "Ah, have you seen the cookies?" 

Autumn twisted her shoulders, her hands never leaving the sink, "Oh wow, I’m sorry. I kind of finished the package." 

Diana smiled and strolled over to the fridge where she helped herself to a modest slice of cake. "That’s okay Autumn, just remember to pick up a fresh package tomorrow when you go shopping." 

Autumn nodded, "Sure, I’ll put it on your list." 

Upon washing the dishes, Autumn joined Mrs. Thornton at the table where Diana suggested working for her full time. 

"I have to admit Autumn; you are so useful to me around here. You keep the house looking nice and the children love you. What if I hired you full time?" 

Autumn tilted her head, "I really don’t know? I could really use the money, but I would miss my social activities." 

Diana shook her head and smiled, "Yeah, I understand. You’re quite popular and your high school years will be over before you know it." 

Autumn explained in detail how once school was over, that she wanted to have as much free time as possible during the summer before entering college. 

Diana understood that as well, but was still keen on Autumn working for her full time. "If you should change your mind Autumn, I’d love to have you working full time for us. I’ll even get you a nice uniform." 

Autumn giggled, "Thank you, but this isn’t my idea of a career." 

It was then that Diana noticed how unmanageable Autumn’s mane looked and suggested a new hairstyle. "I think something shorter would reflect your maturity and benefit your pretty face." 

Autumn whirled a strand of hair with her finger and let out a huge sigh, "Yeah; my hair has been goofy all day. I can’t do a thing with it. Maybe I need to try a new shampoo or something?’ 

Diana nodded, "Perhaps, but a shorter hairstyle would make your hair less difficult." 

Autumn rubbed the back of her neck, "I guess? I’ll think about a new hairstyle, but I’m really not sure."


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

The very next morning Cindy rolled out of bed and as she stretched, noticed that her tummy felt all the pulpier. She tilt her head downwards and a sour expression took to her lovely face as she noticed that her tummy pouch had developed into a potbelly. Though not very big, her belly now protruded outwards enough to peak over her silk undies. A slight roll circled her waist and her thighs, much less firm, nudged together. Blowing loose a curl away from her eyes, Cindy whined, "What happened to me? Did I eat that much?" 

Cindy staggered to the bathroom; a slight wiggle to her belly and promptly took to the scale. "Nine pounds? I put on nine pounds in less than four days?" 

Cindy’s hand circled her soft tummy, her fingers pressing into the pulpy flab. Gazing into the mirror, Cindy pouted at her reflection. Her rear looked a tad larger and seemed to droop downwards just a smudge. Gripping her mane, Cindy then lifted her chin to inspect her lovely face. It was still diamond shaped, but her cheeks were indeed fuller with a double chin in development and the bridge of her nose was a little thicker. Cindy let loose her hair and watched how it fell over her shoulders. 

Mumbling to herself out loud about dieting, she entered the shower and afterwards made herself ready for the day. Not taking the usual amount of time primping her hair, Cindy just ran a comb through her golden mane and was done with it. Ignoring any thoughts about cosmetics, Cindy next fumbled through her closet and searched for something to wear. 

She had a vast assortment of figure revealing, trendy fashion wear; still Cindy opted for a large gray sweater and her dark blue sweat pants that she only wore while doing chores around the house. The sweater did in fact effectively hide the top haft of her figure, but the sweats only made her behind look bigger and exaggerated the size of her thighs. Cindy puffed up her cheeks and let out a sigh as she made sure her small potbelly was completely covered. 

Wandering to the kitchen, Cindy was greeted by her mom who cheerfully wished her good morning. Cindy pulled out a chair and whined, "I’m starting to get fat." 

Taking her seat at the kitchen table, Cindy suggested that toast and skim milk would be in order this morning, since she felt like she was huge. 

Hazel placed a large plate of bacon and eggs in front of her daughter, "Are you sure, sweetie?" 

Looking down at the generous meal Cindy bit her lip, "I guess I can start dieting later." 

Hazel grinned as she fetched Cindy a glass of milk and set it on the table, "Sure you can."

Cindy quietly consumed her breakfast then was out the door on her way to school. 

Autumn was going through a similar experience at her home as well. Autumn laid in bed and clutched her swollen belly. Her fingers slowly examined the flabby pouch that rounded outwards. On her nightstand was the empty bowl that held the macaroni and cheese she devoured before turning in and a cupcake wrapper next to it. 

Getting out of bed was a chore that morning, especially since she was a morning person. She needed to be coaxed by her mother who was on her way to work. "Autumn? Are you ill baby? You’re usually the first one up." 

Autumn moved at a snail’s pace, her body feeling like it weighed a thousand pounds. "Um, no momma. I’m okay, just,, ah daydreaming." 

Upon wishing her daughter a wonderful day, Mrs. Rinehart left for work. 

Once out of bed, Autumn lifted up her pricey Ann Taylor nightshirt and noticed how her belly jetted outwards, hanging over her Victoria Secrets underwear. 

"Oh my gosh, I have to watch the snacks", Autumn remarked as she patted her belly. 

Forgoing her ritual early morning shower, Autumn staggered to a pile of clothes that laid on the floor. Autumn’s belly jiggle and her thighs quivered as she moved along like a slug and proceeded to get dress in the same attire she wore the previous day. The baggy sweats weren’t as baggy and seemed to fit her nicely. The waistband securely held onto her waist and it gave her tummy a distinct circular shape. 

Autumn was delighted that the flannel shirt she borrowed form her dad covered her belly and flowed down to mid-thigh. Autumn briefly checked out her appearance in the mirror and was surprised to discover that her cheeks appeared swollen and there appeared to be the unmistakable start of a double chin. 

Autumn convinced herself that she must have been retaining water. Just like Cindy, Autumn ran a comb through her hair and left the house without a hint of cosmetics or jewelry.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

Arriving at school, Autumn wandered into the cafeteria for breakfast. Oddly enough, Autumn would usually skip breakfast, with the exception of an occasional piece of fruit. However, this morning was different. Autumn filled her tray and paid for her meal when she ran into Brooke Dumas. Brooke was a cute, full figured young lady with long, wavy brown hair and dressed in style. She was the leader of her so-called clique, those not popular enough to be called cool or be in the elitist circles. 

Brooke looked dazzling in her peach colored top and black slacks, her hair brushing her shoulders, showing off her sweet, chubby face. Nearly 225-pounds, Brooke was elegant, sociable and quite intelligent. She was a friend to almost everyone, exception being perky cheerleaders who thought they were superior because of their dress size. 

Brooke glanced at Autumn with a bold smirk. Seeing the glamour queen looking so unmade and with a tray full of eggs, sausages and toast was too much to resist. "Ah, is that how a cheerleader starts off her day?" 

Autumn snapped, "Shut up, mind your own business." 

Brooke giggled, "Nice comeback." 

Autumn took a seat at the far end of the cafeteria and Brooke took a seat near by and watched Autumn gobble up her breakfast. Autumn lifted the glass of milk to her lips and drank so fast that a steady stream rolled down her chin. Brooke stood above her and handed Autumn a paper napkin. Swiftly Autumn wiped off her chin as Brooke chimed, "You’re welcome!" 

Autumn folded her arms over her breasts, "Why are you bothering me?" 

Brooke took a seat across from Autumn and leaned in, "I have never seen you look so ordinary. Like, you’re out of character." 

Autumn fumed, "Are you saying I look frumpy?" 

Brooke tilted her head and smiled, "Ah, less high maintenance." 

Autumn lifted her chin, a last show of arrogance, "I’m not high maintenance, I just have high standards." 

Brooke continued her jeers, "Like, in fashion? You know those sweats you’re wearing don’t compliment your behind?" 

Autumn stood up and sarcastically remarked, "Nice chatting with you too." 

Brooke shined, "Oh my pleasure." 

Brooke leaned back in her seat and chuckled at the sight of Autumn’s behind bouncing with every step. 

Later that afternoon in gym class Cindy couldn’t have felt more uncomfortable. Her bright orange gym shorts enhanced the size of her puffy belly and made her thighs look unusually thick. It didn’t go unnoticed either, for she received a few unpleasant stares from her peers. Judy Manova whispered to Tina Ober, "Looks like Cynthia is starting to get fat." 

Tina’s eyes zeroed in on Cindy’s behind. It was now wider and pushed outwards just a tinge over her plump thighs, "Ew, her butt is getting big." 

Cindy staggered into class where Mrs. Danbridge the gym teacher and cheerleading coach took her aside, "What’s got into you and Autumn?" 

Cindy nervously whirled a strand of hair, "What do you mean?" 

Mrs. Danbridge lowered her head, "It looks like you’ve been having second helpings with the desserts." 

Cindy acknowledged the teacher with a slow nod, "Um, yeah. I guess I put on a few pounds." 

"I’m going to tell you the same thing I told Autumn. You better watch it and shape up or you’re off the squad. Fat girls aren’t cheerleaders." 

Cindy lifted her chin; "It’s not like I wanted to get fat. Ew, I’m not like those kinds of girls." 

Mrs. Danbridge smirked, "We’ll see." 

At lunchtime the friends finally met up. Cindy acknowledged Autumn with a wide smile, which Autumn returned. Upon Cindy’s tray was just a salad while Autumn had a small bowl of jell-o and a bowl of soup. Autumn tilted her head and motioned with her tray over to the table where all their friends sat. 

Cindy glanced over to Judy and Tina and a few others and a uncomfortable feeling rocked the inside of her stomach. "I’m not sure I want to sit with them today, okay? How about we find a table just for ourselves." 

Autumn locked eyes with Tina, who flashed her a catty grin. Likewise, Autumn felt a tad unpleasant about sitting at a table with such perfect girls with their perfect hair, perfect bodies and perfect clothes. 

"Ah yeah Cynthia. I agree", Autumn remarked with a squeak in her voice that was never present before. 

Cindy made way to a table with Autumn lagging behind by several steps. Once seated Cindy explained that she preferred to be called Cindy, rather then Cynthia. Autumn nodded, her voice cracking into a high pitch squeal, "Sure; Cindy sounds more approachable, you know?" 

Cindy drew a breath and began nibbling on her salad, "I wish I could eat normal food, but I really need to watch my diet." 

Autumn began on her soup, "Tell me about it." 

Autumn continued to relate what happen in gym glass, her voice becoming higher with every sentence. "Mrs. Danbridge insisted I slim down or I’m off the squad. I guess I can see her point, my gym clothes didn’t fit right and I can swear a few of the girls were laughing at me." 

Cindy tilted her head; "She gave me the same lecture. So I put on a couple of pounds, it’s not like I plan to get fatter. We’re not too heavy to be cheerleaders." 

Autumn devoured the soup and began her jell-o. "Um, I’m really not too sure I want to be a cheerleader anymore." 

Nibbling on her salad, Cindy questioned her friend, "Huh? Why? Cheerleaders are at the top of the social ladder, why would you say that?" 

Autumn shrugged her shoulders, finishing the jell-o in four spoonfuls, "Looking at some of the other girls, I just feel like I don’t fit in. Anyways, I have no ambition to diet." 

Autumn stood up, straightening her shirt she looked down at her friend; "I’m going to get a double cheeseburger and a piece of pie. I’ll be right back." 

Cindy sat back, folding her arms over her bust; she puffed up her cheeks then exhaled, "Who am I kidding?" 

Cindy removed herself from the table, "Autumn, wait up! I want a cheeseburger too!" 

The friends sailed through the serving line like a breeze. Once they had acquired their food, Cindy and Autumn made tracks back to their table, unaware that it was now occupied. Sitting in their seats were a couple of freshman students, a young man and his girlfriend. The girl was beanpole thin with straight blond hair that framed her pretty face. Her rail thin figure was dressed in a trendy top and skirt that showed off her micro waist and lean thighs. 

"Excuse me, we we’re sitting there", Cindy told the couple. 

The guy’s eyes never left his girlfriend’s face as he remarked, "You’re not sitting here now." 

The couple went back to their conversation, though Cindy again interrupted, "We just left to get more to eat, that’s all." 

The young man leaned backwards and glanced over the friends, as his sweetheart did the same. 

"Too bad, find somewhere else to sit", the guy remarked. 

His girlfriend flipped back her mane, "Yeah; you’re annoying us." 

Annoying? Cynthia and Autumn were never annoying. If anything, they were the one’s who were constantly annoyed. 

Being so popular, it was a given that other students would ride their coat tails in hope to become popular by association. Cindy rolled her eyes, "Fine, keep the stupid table, and we’ll find some place else to sit."


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

Walking away, the friends heard a few giggles and the girl remarking, "The last thing those two chicks need is more to eat." 

Autumn lowered her head, "Have we gotten that heavy?" 

Cindy bit her lip, "Nah; maybe it’s the clothes we’re wearing?" 

While they stood, searching for another table in the crowded noon time cafeteria, the friends were approached by a new student they never met before, Nadia Lowe. 

Nadia was a cute, round faced, butterball of a girl with an exuberant personality. The 18-year old Nadia had her vibrant red hair set in short pigtails that enhanced the fullness of her sweet face and her 205-pound, completely round figure was dressed in a sleeveless pink T-shirt that showed off her chunky upper arms, large bust and big belly while her tan colored slacks exposed her plump rear and chunky thighs. 

"I’m Nadia, I just moved here from Orland Park." 

The friends looked on as Nadia continued, "I saw what happen and there’s room at our table." 

The friends turned to each other as Nadia giggled, "I haven’t met too many people yet, but I think the girls I’m sitting with are nice, why not join us?" 

As Cynthia and Autumn focused their attention back to Nadia, Nadia grinned and in her bubbly voice remarked, "I understand the way you must feel, but don’t be shy. I was a little bit of a wall flower too at my old school, until I realized that I was missing out on stuff." 

Wallflowers? Cynthia and Autumn might have been called; arrogant, conceited and even superficial, but never wallflowers. 

Cindy cleared her throat before speaking, "I’m really not sure." 

Members of the elitist clique such as Cynthia and Autumn never would socialize with anyone, especially chubby girls. They had certain standards to project and associating with common students would only harm their prestige. After all, being popular meant you were high school royalty and princesses don’t mingle with commoners. 

Autumn snorted, "I think we’d rather sit by ourselves." 

Nadia raised an eyebrow, "Like where? The place is crowded, class is going to start soon and your food is getting cold." 

Autumn shrugged her shoulders, looking to Cindy for approval; "I don’t like cold cheeseburgers." 

Cindy shook her head, "Okay Nadia; we’ll join you." 

Nadia’s smile amplified her doughy double chin, 

"Peachy! We’re sitting way in the back." 

The back of the cafeteria? The back of the cafeteria was where all the average students sat, far away from where the cheerleaders, athletes and other popular students sat during lunch. The back was where the common students, metal head, social misfits, and underachievers ate. 

Nadia chuckled; "I didn’t get your names?" 

Cindy nervously half-smiled, "I’m Cindy, and this is Autumn." 

Nadia waved the friends on, "I’m happy to meet you Cindy and Autumn, this way." 

Cindy and Autumn followed Nadia through the vast rows of tables and within a minute reached the table where Nadia dined with her new friends. 

"Regina and Marcia, do you know Cindy and Autumn? They’re going to join us, okay?", Nadia announced as she took to her seat. 

Regina blinked, "I guess?" 

Regina Rogerts was a nice enough young lady whom the cheerleaders ignored. A thin gal, with short black hair, Regina was rather poor and on the quiet side. Marcia Webster on the other hand was a chubby young lady whose shoulder length brown hair had streaks of pink and had a tiny ring in her left nostril, along with several earrings in her lobes. Marcia was a nonconformist who despised the cheerleaders and anyone the least bit trendy. Likewise, Cindy and Autumn historically had looked down their noses upon Marcia, even having words on more than one occasion. 

Cindy set down her tray while Marcia curiously inquired, "Why aren’t you two sitting with your clique?" 

Before Cindy could reply, Nadia spoke up, "Some young couple was bullying them, so I invited them to join us. I hope you don’t mind? I just don’t like the way popular people can push other people around." 

Marcia grinned, "Yeah, me too." 

Autumn caught Regina’s eyes looking over her and Cindy. Slowing sitting down, Autumn squeaked in an unnatural high pitch voice, "Why the funny looks?" 

Regina was caught off guard by Autumn’s voice and turned to Marcia who just shrugged he shoulders. Regina stirred her soup, "I was wondering, like, what’s with your clothes and stuff?" 

Nadia responded before Autumn could reply, "I think they look nice. Everyone isn’t into fashion." 

Marcia boldly laughed, "You haven’t a clue about these two do you?" 

Nadia turned her head towards Cindy and Autumn; "I just met them, what do you mean?" 

Marcia leaned forward, "I don’t know what’s up with them, but Cindy and Autumn are like the biggest snobs in school. They’re a pair of high maintenance cheerleaders!" 

Nadia giggled as she playfully elbowed Autumn in the ribs, "Sure they are!" 

Regina shook her head, "Autumn’s in my health class and she has never spoken to me, matter of fact, Cynthia once bumped into me and didn’t even excuse herself." 

Nadia bit into her sandwich, "You’re kidding, right? Cindy and Autumn look nothing like high maintenance cheerleaders, quite the opposite actually." 

Nadia realized what she said and turned to the girls, "I apologize, no offense meant. It’s just, you know? You two don’t look the type." 

Autumn’s fingers latched onto a strain of her limp brown hair and began to explain, "We are cheerleaders and....." 

Regina interrupted Autumn in mid-sentence, annoyed by Autumn’s newly acquired whiny voice, "What’s with your voice? You sound like a wimp." 

Autumn slumped back in her seat, unsure of what to say. However, Cindy spoke up, "I think we’ll find another spot to have lunch." 

Nadia, who was still portraying confusion, asked her new friends to stay. "I’m not too sure what’s going on, but I doubt Regina and Marcia mean any harm, they’re just pulling my leg." 

Regina looked over to Nadia, "Fraid not, I’m serious. I don’t know what’s up with their appearance, but I never liked them or their kind." 

Cindy stood up with her tray and Autumn followed as she gobbled up a cheeseburger. 

Backing away from the table, Cindy looked over to Nadia, "Um, perhaps another time?"


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

Cindy with Autumn lagging close behind walked away from the table and directly out of the cafeteria. Autumn glanced over at her tray and softly whimpered, "Where are we supposed to eat?" 

Cindy moved towards the vending machines, "Over there." 

Once they reached the vending machine area, the girls parked their butts on the floor and began to eat. Autumn devoured her cheeseburgers while bringing up various valid points why she no longer desired to be a cheerleader. 

Cindy politely listened, nodding as she filled her tummy with food. Cindy wasn’t quite sold on Autumn’s excuses and brought up several reasons to remain on the squad. 

It was there that Cindy noticed someone standing above them. It was Brooke Dumas, looking fabulous in a bright red top and black slacks. Her hair in a bouncy ponytail that just complimented her cute face with just the hint of cosmetics. Looking down at the pair, Brooke stood with her hands over her spacious hips, "This is too sweet." 

Cindy tilted her head backwards, "Do you mind? We’re having lunch and are in the middle of a private conversation." 

A dazzling smile took to Brooke’s face, "Autumn? Didn’t you wear those same clothes yesterday?" 

Autumn slurped her milkshake, wiped her mouth and then responded with a very high pitched, "So?" 

Brooke blinked, "Come again?" 

Cindy finished off her last cheeseburger and defended her friend, "Leave her alone, we’ve been harassed enough today." 

Brooke rolled her eyes, "This is too outrageous! The two girls who are known to bully others are actually begging me stop teasing them." 

Autumn snorted, "Get lost tubby!" 

Brooke grinned; "Continue eating like that Autumn and you’ll be heavier than me in no time." 

Cindy slowly staggered to her feet, slightly losing her balance, "Leave us alone Brooke, we never gave you a hard time." 

Brooke lifted her chin; "Excuse me, but I so remember a few times you and your friends made comments about my size. Maybe they weren’t as harsh, like the catty remarks you made about some of my friends, but you have made fun of me." 

Cindy shrugged her shoulders, "Wasn’t that like, a long time ago?" 

Brooke smiled as she turned and walked away; "If you thought you were above being teased Cynthia, I have news for you. You’re open game. See ya!" 

Autumn finished her lunch and needed Cindy to assist her back up on her feet." Autumn folded her arms over her bust, "Where does she get off talking to us like that?" 

Cindy adjusted her sweater over her hips, "Open game, huh?" 

Cindy turned towards Autumn and wiped the crumbs off her shirt, "Tomorrow we’ll wear our finest outfits. We’ll show her who’s in charge around here." 

Autumn placed her hand over her midriff, "Ah, I don’t think so?" 

Cindy glanced over Autumn’s wild looking mane, "At least wash your hair or something?" 

Towards the end of the school day, Alex met up with Cindy and was amazed by her lackluster appearance. "Cynthia, you okay?" 

Cindy nodded as she approached her guy, "Yes, um, no. I’m having a rough day."

Alex chuckled, "Yeah baby, you look a mess." 

Cindy tilted her head and as her eyes met Alex’s eyes, she unnaturally felt a shade uncomfortable, "Yeah I know I do. I’m having a difficult time dieting and my clothes don’t fit right." 

Alex reached out and softly rubbed her arm, "I’ll give ya a ride home. You’ll be fine." 

Alex’s words meant a world of difference to Cindy, however, she felt all the frumpier near him. 

Walking to his car, Cindy lowered her head, "I’ve just been so hungry lately." 

Alex opened the car the door for his girl, "Don’t worry about it. Just watch what you eat." 

Cindy slid her plumpening body into the car and leaned her head against the seat, "You know I’m not going to let myself get fat." 

Alex shook his head and smiled, "I know that." 

Sharing a long kiss, Cindy’s mind made a U-turn and Roland entered her head. Feeling a bit nervous, she broke free from Alex’s embrace. Alex squeezed her knee and felt the softness. Alex adjusted his position behind the wheel and bluntly told Cindy, "Yeah you better watch it, I’d hate for you to get fat." 

Though Alex dropped Cindy off at home, he did drop by later and they spent most of the evening together. Cindy still felt comfortable around him yet her mind kept drifting back to Roland. While with Alex, Cindy managed to control her appetite, but once he left, she devoured a whole bag of chips and a two-liter of cola, promising herself to start her diet in the morning. 

The next day Cindy managed to dress a little less frumpy and Autumn as well looked better. She even heeded Cindy’s advice and took a shower. It looked like the friends were back in style and even managed to eat a modest lunch together that afternoon. However, slowly their vast appetites returned and with that, a lack of interest in appearance.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

*PART THREE : TIPPING THE SCALE *

Over the course of the next four weeks Cindy managed to frequently mingle with Alex. Roland was on the backburner, never really visiting with him with exception of long detailed conversations during the late night hours over the net. Autumn never really had a steady, but would date plenty of different guys. However, over the same two weeks, fewer guys seemed to bother with her. Even in the halls at school, where the dudes would stop and flirt, it slowed down to almost a crawl of hi’s and byes. 

Over this time Cindy was dismissed from the cheerleading squad while Autumn simply just quit and retired her snazzy green and yellow uniform. After all, both friends had managed to put on a staggering 25-pounds apiece in just under three months. 

Hazel was delighted that her daughter’s figure was inflating and that her high maintenance attitude was fading away. She bought Cindy some new clothes and made sure there were always snacks around the house. Autumn’s extravagant behavior became modified as well as her figure inflated, becoming less the popular fashion princess more the passive, unrefined nerd. Though Autumn did buy a few new items, most of her wardrobe consisted of her older sister’s clothes that were stored in the attic after she married. 

In school the friends hung together whenever possible, but when apart, they drifted into the company of the students they once ignored. Their former friends rarely spoke to them and when they did, it was usually in jest. Brooke and her clique, especially Marcia, made sport of the former cheerleaders too.

Thus it was a Thursday afternoon just before Cindy’s last class of the day when she wandered into Alex in the hall. Alex was indeed privy to Cindy’s extraordinary weight gain and she could tell he wasn’t pleased by it. His comments over the last week were starting to annoy her. She promised him she’d take her overeating to task and slim down, but lacked the willpower to even try. 

Cindy drew a breath as Alex parted company with his friends to talk with her. 
Cindy’s long blond hair hung over her shoulders, set in braids by her mother that morning. Her cute face was minus cosmetics and appeared softer and rounder. The white turtle-neck sweater showed off her newly acquired double chin and her now semi-husky upper arms and pudgy potbelly. A slight, but prominent roll of fat circled her waist, thickening over her hips. The plaid slacks Cindy wore snuggly clung to her plump bottom forming a distinct circular shape to her rear and drew attention to the size of her thick thighs. 

Cindy was only 145-pounds, but where it concerned Alex, she just as well have been much heavier. Popular guys like Alex attracted a wide variety of females and chubby chicks weren’t on the agenda. As Cindy became heavier, the all the more uncomfortable and self-conscious she felt around him. He was like a celebrity and she went from cover girl to common girl in a month. 

Cindy titled her head and smiled, "Hey Alex, I’m heading to my modern art class, want to walk me?" 

Alex fumbled with his books, finally holding them against his hip, "Ah, not really Cynthia. I just need to talk with you for a minute." 

Cindy was just about to reply when Tina Ober walked by and shouted over to Alex, "You going to Judy’s party Saturday?" 

Alex grinned as he eyed her dazzling petite figure in a fetching mini dress, "Yeah, sure. Are you?"

Tina nodded with enthusiasm; "You can count on it!" 

Tina glanced over Alex with an alluring smile and purred, "See ya there." 

Cindy needed to clear her throat to retrieve Alex’s attention, "Hmmm, Alex?" 

Alex watched Tina fade into the crowd of students, then returned to Cindy. Cindy half-smiled, "I wasn’t aware that Judy was having a party? What time will you be picking me up?" 

Alex lowered his eyes, "That’s kind of what I wanted to talk to you about." 

Cindy’s serious tone matched the sour look on her sweet face, "Ah; we’re going together right? Aren’t we like, an item?" 

Alex lifted his chin, "Actually Cindy, you know what? Maybe we’re not meant to be an item. We’re like two different kinds of people." 

Cindy blinked, "How can you say that?" 

Alex wasn’t known for his tact, "You’ve gotten flabby and frumpy. We look ridiculous together. I can’t associate with a girl who doesn’t match my status." 

Cindy nervously tugged on her shirt, "Are you saying we don’t belong in the same clique?" 

Alex rolled his eyes, "What do you think?" 

Alex slowly turned and walked away. Cindy was a bit upset about being dumped and insulted on top of it. However, at the same time she felt relieved. Now she could actually spend time with Roland, rather than just chat with him on the net.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

Autumn was in the school library, slowly maneuvering her chunky body through the rows of classical romance novels. Autumn’s long hair was a mangled mess that framed her swollen face. 

Weighing in at a pound over 145, Autumn barely resembled the uppity cheerleader that once stopped traffic. The black hooded sweatshirt was a size too large; reaching almost to her knee’s, it added a define pear shape to her well nourished figure. The faded blue jeans were of some generic brand, looking exceedingly worn out, the pants easily exaggerated the thickness of her plump thighs. 

Autumn paused and sighed, reaching for a Victorian age novel; she overheard the giggles from behind. Turning around, Autumn discovered Marcia and her friend Dena Maple looking at her with wide smirks upon their faces. Dena Maple was a heavyset trailer park chick whose long, natty blond hair flowed over broad shoulders and face wore a tad too much makeup. 

Autumn moved backwards, her ample rear brushing up against the bookcase. 

"Why are you laughing at me?", Autumn remarked, her voice now possessing an annoying high pitch whine. 

Dena lifted her chin, "Like you never laughed at us?" 

Autumn nodded, nervously scratching her flabby upper thigh, "Yeah, but that’s like a long time ago." 

Marcia moved closer to Autumn, "Like twenty-five pounds ago." 

Autumn slid her plump body across the bookcase and walked around Marcia, only to have Dena block her path, "Going somewhere?" 

Autumn cleared her throat and let loose a loud sigh, "Stop picking on me." 

Marcia meowed; "We haven’t even begun to pick on you." 

Autumn gripped her book bag, walked around Dena and fled the library, only to have the bullies follow her outside. 

Once outside the building Marcia grabbed Autumn by the arm and snagged her book bag while Dena tugged Autumn to the side. 

"Let’s see what we have here?", Marcia remarked as she went through Autumn’s book bag. 

"Give me that back!", Autumn whined. Opening the book bag, Marcia discovered a bag of chips, a few cookies and a large, partially eaten candy bar. 

Marcia chuckled as she tossed Dena the bag of chips, "You shouldn’t be such as hog Autumn, learn to share!" 

Dena opened the bag of chips and began to nibble, "She’s really starting to look like a hog all right." 

Autumn reclaimed her book bag with a swift yank and stumbled backwards into Dena who pushed her away, "Watch it will ya, I don’t want your stink on me." 

Marcia nodded; "She really needs soap and a brush." 

The ridicule continued a few seconds longer, until Brooke arrived on the scene. Brooke rolled her eyes at the sight of her girls making sport of the now plump and nerdy looking Autumn. "Knock it off, Autumn doesn’t deserve the crap." 

Dena bit into a chip, "But she always used to give us attitude, her and her whole snobby clique." 

Brooke turned to Autumn, "When was the last time you hung out with Judy or any of the other cheerleaders?" 

Autumn’s face took on a helpless expression, "Just Cindy, nobody else associates with us anymore." 

Marcia's wide smile matched her sarcastic tone, "Ah, I believe Cindy been excluded from the squad coz she turned into a heifer." 

Brooke sighed, "Yeah, I know. Cynthia’s gotten chubby too." 

Brooke noticed a few other members of her clique walking across the campus, thus instructed Marcia and Dena, "Go catch up with Lynn and Leigh, I want to have a few words in private with Autumn." 

Marcia nodded, "Yeah, sure." 

Once Marcia and Dena left the library steps, Brooke approached Autumn; "I’ll make sure they’ll leave you alone, okay?" 

Autumn shook her head and smiled as Brooke continued, "But you have to do sometime about that hair. If you’re not going to properly groom it, then at least cut it." 

Autumn’s fingers slowly inspected her greasy, mangled mane, "Um, the lady who I work for has offered to treat me to a new hairstyle. Maybe I’ll take her up on it?" 

Brooke grinned, "Good call." 

As the girls strolled home, Brooke walked with her head held high, displaying her self confidence, while Autumn barely kept pace, walking with an awkward gait, a reflection of her new role. 

"Why did you defend me?", Autumn squeaked. 

Brooke slowed down for Autumn to catch up with her, "Back when I was younger, I was teased too. So I’ve been there." 

Brooke paused for a brief second before remarking, "It must be kind of uncomfortable for you and Cynthia. Gaining weight and tumbling down the social ladder." 

Autumn raised her eyebrows, "Tell me about it. I’m like invisible to my old friends and the guys I once dated, treat me like a buddy, at least those who don’t ignore me." 

Brooke flipped back her beautiful brown mane, "You know, we were never friends, but that was your choice." 

Autumn adjusted her book bag over her shoulder, "Yeah I know. But in our clique, we only associated with people who had class and style." 

Brooke giggled; "I don’t have class and style?" 

Autumn glanced over at Brooke in awe of her beauty, "Oh no; I didn’t mean it like that. You’re gorgeous." 

Brooke lifted her chin; "You don’t think that before you got chubby. I was just a social reject coz I wasn’t skinny." 

Autumn nodded, "Yeah, I kind of looked my nose down at you, but I’m so sorry, I realize how stupid I was." 

Brooke chuckled, "Forget about it." 

Brooke smiled, "I’m willing to be your friend, you can hang in my clique, but you really need to do something about that hair." 

Autumn lowered her head, "I know. I will as soon as possible." 

Brooke folded her arms against her ample breasts, "You’re gonna have to keep up your appearance if you’re going to hang with us, understand?" 

Autumn was now being treated the same way she treated the students she once felt superior too. 

"Yeah, I understand Brooke", Autumn snorted. 

Autumn grinned, "Very well. Get your hair done as soon as possible." 

The girls continued on their way as Brooke then commented, "I never thought you of all people would become so, um, soft." 

Nervously Autumn rubbed her protruding belly, "Me too, the weight kind of crepet up on me." 

Brooke let loose a mild chuckle; "Cynthia on the other hand always looked like a fat girl pretending to be thin. I kind of knew she would eventually pile on the pounds!" 

Autumn scratched her belly, "Yeah, I guess." 

Brooke gently brushed the bangs out from Autumn’s eyes; "You might want to start using cosmetics again. You have a pretty face, but it needs to be enhanced." 

Autumn nodded, "I kind of lost interest in make up, but I’ll see what I can do." 

It was then a silver Ford Escort pulled up and Brooke made tracks to the car, "Here’s my ride, we’ll talk later." 

Autumn giggled, "Sure." 

Autumn watched Brooke get into the car and blinked when she saw who was behind the wheel! It was Roland, who waved over to Autumn, "Hi Autumn, need a lift home?" 

Autumn took a step back, "Ah, I’m okay. Thanks anyway." 

Roland shook his head, "Okay, take care and give my best to Cindy!" 

Autumn made a beeline over to Cindy’s home and told her all about Roland giving Brooke a ride in his car. Cindy was amazed. Not once in any of her conversations with Roland, did he ever mention Brooke. 

That evening, while chatting over the phone, Cindy brought up Brooke and Roland spilled the beans. Cindy nibbled on a subway sandwich as Roland explained, "It’s nothing personnel Cindy. You know I like ya, but we’re friends."

Cindy took a healthy bite out of the sandwich and spoke with her mouth full, "But Roland, now that Alex treats me like a stranger I’m free to see you." 

Cindy gobbled up the sandwich as Roland calmly made his point, "You shouldn’t have put me on the back burner, Cindy. Brooke has taken notice of me where I was just a buddy to you. I’m sorry, but we can still be friends." 

Cindy nodded, remarking in a soft tone of voice, "I guess, like we’ve always been friends, right?" 

Roland agreed and once off the phone, Cindy made a beeline to the fridge and comforted her disappointment with leftovers.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

*PART FOUR: BIG DEVELOPMENTS *

Weeks turned into months and Cindy and Autumn slowly evolved into their new roles as they continued to gain weight. By spring Autumn had become a full fledge member of Brooke’s clique and largely ignored Cindy due to the fact she wasn’t a member of Brooke’s crew and because Cindy was smitten with Brooke’s steady, Roland. 

Cindy made a few new friends at school, but never socialized with them much outside of class as she evolved into a legitimate couch potato and homebody. Without her popularity and a steady boyfriend, Cindy was much like her new friends: heavy, awkward and quiet. Just another fat girl, going unnoticed, blending into the crowd. 

Not that Autumn was anything special anymore, especially since she would still wear the same attire for days at a time, avoided cosmetics like the plague and continuously snacked on junk food and candy bars. However, she had moved on and Cindy wasn’t a part of her crowd. 

Since Roland had become Brooke’s guy, Cindy was now the one with the crush and only socialized with him over the net when possible. Cindy was just his friend. Hazel might have been happy that her daughter wasn’t the snobby, high maintenance princess any longer, but felt bad that she just hung around the house like a slug. 

One morning, after discovering that Cindy had fallen asleep while watching TV, Hazel decided to see if Autumn could possibly motivate her out of her rut. Sure, Hazel was aware that they were no longer close, but it had to be done. After all, Cindy never ventured out of the house and never socialized with anyone. Hazel phoned Autumn only to learn that she was over at the residence of her employers. Once receiving the address, Hazel took a drive to see Autumn to speak in person.

Upon arrival, Diana greeted Hazel with a friendly smile and then escorted her into the kitchen where Autumn was washing the dishes. It had been some time since Hazel had actually seen Autumn. She, however, knew that Autumn would be heavier as well since she had indulged in the magic chocolates too. However, Hazel was still shocked at Autumn’s appearance. 

Standing over the sink was a very domestic looking, heavyset young lady in a tight uniform that consisted of a gray dress and black apron. Her black hair was now short and set in a mature hairstyle that took exception of her pudgy round face. Autumn was by now a few pounds shy of two hundred but her ample figure looked much heavier. Her bust was large and a soft roll of fat pushed out under her bra strap and her upper arms were husky. Autumn’s big, flabby belly was completely circular in shape and pushed outwards and her waist was generously thick. Her hips were unusually broad; rendering the former cheerleader an impeccable pear shaped figure with a roomy derriere and fully developed thunder thighs. 

Diana Thornton grinned as she left the room, "I’ll leave you too ladies to chat." Hazel’s eyes were glued on the former fashion princess, amazed by the changes at hand. Besides the increase in size, Autumn was without any cosmetics and signature jewelry. She looked frumpy, dull and common. 

"How have you been Mrs. A?" 

Hazel blinked as she heard the sound of Autumn’s high pitch nasal sounding voice. "Oh, I’ve been good, how are you?" 

Autumn strolled over to the fridge, her ample butt bouncing with every step, "I’m swell. Take a seat, I made some cake last night, I would love you to try a slice." 

Hazel sat down at the kitchen table, "I didn’t know you baked?" 

Autumn’s giggle ended with a loud snort, "Oh yeah; I’m pretty handy in the kitchen!" 

Rounding out the details, Autumn smiled as she sliced the cake, "Mrs. Thornton is so appreciative of me, I really enjoy working for her. She has paid for my new hairstyle and uniforms, and I get paid a decent wage. Once I graduate from school I’m going to move in and be her full time housekeeper and nanny." 

Autumn placed a slice of cake in front of Hazel and then took a seat and began to nibble on her slice. Hazel took a bite of cake and congratulated Autumn, then asked about college. 

Autumn swung her head sideways, "Yeah, I was going, but now, like I enjoy working here, so why bother?" 

Autumn lifted her bloated body out of the chair, a wide smile inflating her chubby face, "How’s bout some milk?" 

Hazel shook her head; "A cup of coffee would be nice." Autumn fetched the beverages like a pro. 

Hazel continued questioning Autumn, "But I thought you were going to some prep school in Boston and learn fashion design or something?" 

Autumn slugged down her milk and replied as she wiped her mouth, "Fashion just leaves me cold now. I like to cook and clean and taking care of babies." 

Autumn’s grin matched the unmistakable glow within her heart; she was happy and content. Hazel sensed Autumn’s joy and didn’t press the issue further, but then asked about Cindy. "What happen between you and Cindy? You two used to be inseparable." 

Autumn shoveled the cake in her mouth, refraining from eye contact, " I still like Cindy and kind of miss her, but some of the people I hang around with aren’t as open minded as me." 

"What does that mean?", a puzzled Hazel asked as she brought the coffee cup to her lips. 

Autumn scratched her swollen belly and helped herself to another slice of cake, "Some of the girls think she’s a square." 

Hazel was chiefly disturbed by this allegation and continued the questioning, 

"You see Cindy in school?" 

Autumn shook her head, "Yeah, all the time and I even approach her if none of my friends are around." 

Hazel asked about lunch and Autumn explained as she consumed the second slice of cake, "I sit with my group she sits with her dorky friends." 

Hazel asked Autumn to explain what she meant by dorky friends and Autumn obliged her, "A couple of honor students, some computer geek named Tom and this heavy gal." 

Hazel decided to cut to the chase and invited Autumn over for a visit, which Autumn declined. "I don’t think my friends would approve."

Hazel sipped her coffee, then brought up the fact that she was Cindy’s friend first. Autumn acknowledged Hazel with a half grin and nodded, "We used to have a lot of fun together. But, most of the people I associate with now make fun of her."

Hazel lifted her chin, "I wasn’t aware of that." 

Autumn nervously rubbed the thick roll that hung over her hip, "Almost all the time and besides that, Brooke is dating Roland and I know Cindy likes him. I would be betraying Brooke." 

Hazel enquired; "Does Brooke pick on Cindy?" 

Autumn raised her eyebrows, "Nah, Brooke is above that, it’s mainly Dena and Marcia who tease Cindy and her friends." 

Hazel finished her coffee as Autumn poured herself another glass of milk, "Then I don’t see why Brooke would get upset if you visited Cindy?" 

Taking a long sip of milk, Autumn seriously thought it over. Autumn’s hand glided down to her spacious, fat coated hip, "Sure, okay. Tonight, after I get home and change. Okay?" 

Hazel stood up and embraced Autumn with a warm, heartfelt hug, "I really appreciate it." 

"No problem Mrs. A", Autumn giggled with a loud snort!


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

That evening Autumn arrived in an over sized black T-shirt and frazzled looking blue jeans that were a little snug. The tail of the T-shirt perched over her expansive buffalo butt and her stout thighs rubbed together. 

Cindy was lying horizontal in bed snacking on chips and donuts while downing a three-liter of Pepsi and reading a science fiction novel. Dressed in only pink pajama tops and gray shorts, the 205-pound Cindy had the body of a genuine couch potato. Absolutely round and squishy looking, her garments seemed a size too small for her butter ball girth. Cindy removed her eyes from the book and greeted Autumn with a crooked smile.

"What brings you here?", Cindy asked as she nibbled on a chip. 

Autumn took a seat on the edge of the bed, adjusting her T-shirt over her enlarged bust, "Just thought I’d stop by and become reacquainted." 

Cindy’s long blond hair was a certified oily mess, showcasing her chubby circular face. Cindy’s face was now vastly unrecognizable due to the added pounds that puffed up her cheeks and widen her nose. Still a cute gal by every right, Cindy had a completely moon shaped face with chipmunk cheeks and a ball of fat on the tip of her nose. Her prominent double chin partial hid her neck and blossomed outwards as she smile. 

Cindy chugged the Pepsi from straight out of the bottle, then passed it along to Autumn, "Sure Brooke won’t kick you out coz you’re visiting me?" 

Autumn took a sip and gave the bottle back to Cindy, "Nah, I doubt she’ll mind." 

Cindy tilted her head and blew the bangs out of her eyes, "Peachy." 

Cindy’s buxom breasts were up at least a cup size, lying over her enormous belly that flourished out from her pajamas. Her pudgy waist was lined with solid rolls of flab and the fabric of her shorts was strained by the width of her immense hips. 

As Cindy took another slug of Pepsi, Autumn made amends concerning an incident at school. "I heard about what happen the other day and I can assure you that neither Brooke nor I had anything to do with it. Marcia can be a bitch at times." 

Cindy handed the Pepsi back to Autumn, "At times? That chick is always giving me a hard time." 

Cindy’s butt was as large and as round as her belly, complimenting each other in size; her hefty thighs that nudged together were exceedingly flabby. Autumn took another sip, then reached for a donut, "Do you mind?" 

Cindy’s bulging belly wiggled as she fetched the box of donuts for Autumn, "Help yourself." 

Nibbling on the donut, Autumn continued, "Well, like I said, Brooke and I weren’t aware of that little prank, but I want to apologize anyways." 

Cindy bit into a donut, "Forget it, all right." 

The room filled up with silence as the girls ate their donuts and shared the liter of soda. 

A few minutes later the silence was broken by Cindy questioning Autumn, "You really think a lot of Brooke?"

Autumn tilted her head and reached for another donut, "Well yeah. Brooke is like so cool and fun to be around. She has style and class..." 

Cindy sighed out loud, "And Roland." 

Autumn lowered her chin, "Yeah, I know. I’m sorry about that." 

Cindy pulled her pajama top over her belly, "Is he happy?" 

Raising her eyebrow, Autumn bit her lip, "I think so." 

Cindy stood up, her tremendously chubby body quivering as she moved, "That bitch, just when he was starting to warm up to me!" 

Autumn almost choked on her donut, "Excuse me? You were never exactly into the guy." 

Cindy snagged the Pepsi bottle and took a long, hard slug. "If you’re going to defend her, you might as well leave." 

Autumn polished off the donut; "I’m not defending her, Cindy. You treated Roland like dirt until Alex dumped you."

Cindy rested the Pepsi bottle against her thick saddlebag, "Will ya get out of here." 

Autumn stood up and inched her way over to Cindy, "No, I’m not leaving." 

Cindy took a sip of Pepsi and then listened to Autumn, "Your mom made me think. Sure, I’m friends with Brooke and she’s dating Roland, but we we’re friends first and I do miss you." 

Autumn’s fingers slid through Cindy’s hair, "Wash your hair and we’ll go see a movie or something?" 

Cindy nodded, "I miss you too, but what would Brooke say?" 

Autumn removed the Pepsi out of Cindy’s grip and took a sip. "There’s no reason why I can’t be both your friends. Anyway, Brooke is so intelligent and kind natured, she’s beyond..." 

Cindy playfully pushed Autumn backward, "Knock it off about Brooke, I get the point."

Needless to say the friends enjoyed a movie together and then a grabbed a bite to eat. Their friendship was back in full swing. Autumn still kept her ties with Brooke, but managed to hang out with Cindy as much as possible.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

January flew by and as February settled in, talk of Valentine’s Day emerged. 

"Anyone asked you to the dance?", Cindy questioned Autumn as she mechanically ingested a huge bowl of macaroni and cheese. 

Autumn puffed up her plump cheeks then exhaled, "Nah, not yet."

Cindy flipped back her hair before shoveling another spoonful into her mouth, "I thought Brooke knew a whole bunch of guys?" 

Autumn giggled loudly, repositioning her thighs as she lounged on the sofa, likewise eating mac and cheese, "Ah, yeah. But I’m not quite their type. You’ll find no chubby chasers in that pack!"

Cindy scratched her big, soft belly; "A little over a year ago we had guys lingering around us all the time, what happened to us?" 

Autumn giggled louder as tugged on a roll of fat that circled her porcine waist, "Our figures expanded!" 

After gobbling up her bowl, Cindy maneuvered off the sofa and sped towards the kitchen, "This sucks, but if I'm going to be gat Imight as well enjoy it. I’m going to grab some cookies or something."

Autumn followed behind, finishing her bowl as well, "I was thinking we could go to the dance sans dates?"

Cindy opened a bag of cookies and after stuffing one in her mouth, tossed the bag to Autumn, "You’re kidding, right?"

Autumn leaned up against the fridge, her belly jiggling as she munched on a cookie, "Why not?"

Cindy bit into the cookie and pouted, "First off our entire former clique will be there, it’s bad enough seeing them in school."

Autumn removed a gallon of milk from the fridge, "What’s your second excuse?" 

Cindy placed her hands over her broad hips, "There’s nothing I can possibly wear, I’m closing in on 225-pounds!" 

Autumn realized that Cindy was much larger then her mom, so she didn’t even bother to suggest one of her mom’s dresses. 

"Anything else?", Autumn asked. 

Cindy grabbed a glass and as Autumn poured the milk, she explained, "Roland will be there with Brooke, I can’t see him with her."

Autumn shook her head, "Yeah that does suck."

Cindy slugged down the milk, and once letting loose a loud burp, exclaimed, 
"Tell me about it!"

Autumn tilted her head and grinned, "What if instead of going to the dance, we just hangout together, watch movies and order out?"

Cindy giggled as her soft swollen body jiggled in enthusiasm, "Oh my gosh! That would be awesome!" 

Cindy quickly gobbled up a handful of cookies, "We could watch scary movies and order a deep-dish pizza with extra sausage!" 

Autumn sipped her milk, then smiled. 

It was a week before the dance and Autumn was serving at a dinner party held by the Thornton’s for a few friends and their families. Twenty-five people all together were gathered in the nice suburban home where Autumn worked as housekeeper and nanny. 

Dinner had already been served and the guests were mingling about when Autumn had a visitor while she was slicing pies to serve as dessert. He was a young fellow near her age with neatly cut brown hair and glasses. 

Autumn looked up from the pie she was in the middle of slicing and dutifully asked, "May I help you, sir?"

The young man slowly approached Autumn and squinted as he remarked, "I think I know you from school miss?" 

Autumn tilted her head, wiping her sticky fingers off her apron, "We have class together?"

The young man moved a step closer and half grinned, "Not this year, but last year. I sat besides you in Mrs. Kendal's pre Columbian American history class; I’m Cole Tucker."

Autumn shrugged her shoulders, her plump double chin widening as she smiled; "I really don’t remember you." 

Cole chuckled, "That’s probably because you only spoke to me once. I asked to burrow a pen and you told me to go bother somebody else." 

Turning red in embarrassment, Autumn covered her mouth, "Like, I’m sorry. I was a different person then."

"It’s okay, really", Cole responded as he took a seat at the kitchen table. 

Autumn nervously scratched her large potbelly, "You’re going give me a hard time coz I got fat?" 

Cole blinked, "You mean tease you because you filled out?" 

Autumn giggled, "Filled out? That’s a neat way of saying I got fat. Very original." 

"Ah, it’s Autumn, right?", Cole asked straight away. 

Autumn went back to work, her eyes looking away from the nice young man, "Yeah, that’s my name."

Cole closely watched Autumn slicing the pies, "Actually I wandered back here because the party’s dull and you’re a familiar face."

"Oh really? Why did you come then?", Autumn asked. 

Cole relaxed in the chair, his arms over his chest, "My parents are close friends with the Thornton’s and they asked me to come." 

Autumn finished slicing the pies and began nibbling on a piece herself, "It’s a Saturday night and you’re stuck at a dinner party with your parents? Doesn’t say much about your social life."

Cole cleared his throat, "Um, no it doesn’t, but maybe I shouldn’t tell you this?"

Autumn washed down the pie with a glass of milk, her hand over her hip, "Tell me what?" 

Cole looked over his glasses, scrutinizing Autumn’s appearance as he told her, "You look so breathtaking beautiful." 

Autumn almost gushed out the milk she drank!, "Beautiful? Me? I’ve gotten so fat." 

Cole leaned in towards Autumn, his elbows on the table, "I’m serious. Your hairstyle compliments the shape of your face and, well, you might not believe me but, you look much better now then when you were skinny."

Autumn stepped closer to Cole, "No I don’t believe you, but thanks anyway." 

Cole lifted his chin, "Are you calling me a lair?" 

"No, not at all. But I feel so uncomfortable now at this size", Autumn squeaked. 

Cole’s face revealed his sincerity, "I think you look absolutely stunning." 

Autumn wiped her brow and smiled, "How about some pie? I made it myself." 

Cole nodded, "Sure that would be great." 

Upon delivering Cole a slice of pie, Autumn took a seat across the table and conversed with him. 

A few minutes later Diana Thornton entered the kitchen, looking exquisite in her low cut, red party dress that flaunted her well-endowed bosom. Diana curiously squinted towards the young couple; "Autumn isn’t bothering you Cole?" 

Cole wiped his mouth with a napkin, "Not at all Mrs. Thornton, her company is refreshing." 

Diana replied with a giggle in her voice, "Well Cole, Autumn is a nice young lady, but right now I think she should be serving my guests dessert." 

Autumn removed herself from the table, "Right away Mrs. Thornton, I’m sorry." 

Diana chuckled, "I understand. After you serve the pie you may take a break." 

Autumn shook her head, "Yes Mrs. Thornton." 

Cole obliged Autumn by giving her hand in serving the dessert and a few minutes later they were back in the kitchen. 

"Um, I’m aware that you weren’t especially fond of me last year", Cole began to tell the former cheerleader.

Autumn shifted her weight, brushing her hand over the width of her hip, "Yeah, I know. I was kind of self-centered." 

Cole’s eyes met Autumn’s eyes, his words poured out with a turtle’s speed, "Ah, you haven’t made any plan’s for the Valentine day dance, have you?" 

Autumn felt the tingle of attraction, her lips formed into a smile as she blushed, "Nah, no one has asked me." 

Cole drew a slow breath, "Think maybe you’d like to go with me?" 

Nervously she played with her apron string, her voice cracking, "Yeah Cole, I would like to go with you." 

"Then it’s settled. What if I picked you up at around seven?", Cole asked. Autumn acknowledged Cole with a simple nod. 

Cole scratched the back of his head, "I guess I better let you get back to work?" 

Autumn folded her hands over her round belly, "Yeah, I have to check on the children, then I think I should tidy up the kitchen." 

Cole understood and strolled back to the party. Autumn giggled as she reached for the last piece of pie, "This is so awesome. Can’t wait to tell Cindy." 

"Oh oh", Autumn remarked, remembering her promise about spending Valentine day with her. In all of the excitement, Autumn simply forgot. 

Autumn gobbled up the pie in deep thought, "_How will I ever explain this to Cindy_?"


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

The very next day at school, Autumn asked Brooke for advice. 

Brooke’s advice made perfect sense, "Just encourage Cindy to go with you to the dance and have Cole meet you there." 

Autumn followed through and that evening brought up the dance to Cindy. 

"Oh wow. Have you any idea how uncomfortable I’d feel?” Cindy asked Autumn.

Autumn folded her arms over her breasts as Cindy continued. "I’d be out of place without a date. It’s a Valentine day dance, you know?" 

Autumn shook her head and bit her lip, not revealing a word about Cole. 

Cindy then began to whine about her size when Hazel entered the room. 

"Autumn, you actually want to go to the school’s dance? I thought you weren’t interested in that type of stuff anymore?" she said.

Autumn glanced over to Hazel. She didn’t like to lie, but figured Cindy wouldn’t go if she knew Autumn had a date. "Well Mrs. A, I just want to get out of the house and have some fun." 

Hazel grinned, "That’s a splendid idea. What do you think, Cindy?" 

Cindy adjusted her sweatpants over her large belly; "School affairs aren’t a part of my agenda anymore. I’d rather stay home and watch TV." 

Hazel approached her daughter who was lying over the sofa, "That’s the very reason why you should attend. You’re a young lady; you should be out of the house having fun." 

Cindy sighed, "But we...we’re going to order a deep-dish pizza and watch, Return of the living Dead." 

Autumn sat down along side of Cindy, "But we’ll have a nice time and I’ll assure you that Brooke and Roland won’t be there, so won’t feel uncomfortable." 

Cindy puffed up her round cheeks and blew a loose curl out of her eyes, "But Judy and our old group will be there."

Hazel stood over her daughter, "So what? If you think they’ll bother you, just avoid them."

Autumn squeezed Cindy’s knee, "Your mom is right. Anyway, I’ll be there with you and we’ll have our own fun." 

Cindy still wasn’t keen on the idea, but considered thinking it over. 

VALENTINE’S DAY : It was nearly five O’clock in the evening when Autumn arrived at Cindy’s home. Autumn was already dressed for the dance and looked rather nice in her matronly cotton gown that was gray in color with a blue-ish green floral design and puffy short sleeves. The fabric strained against her well-endowed bosom and lifted her roomy derriere high into the air. 

Autumn’s big potbelly and love handles were kept in check with a girdle, though the dress accented her wide hips and exposed her plump saddlebags. 

Hazel glanced over the pear shaped beauty and smiled; "You look very nice, Autumn. But join me in my bedroom and we’ll add a little makeup to your pretty face." 

Autumn did indeed look pretty with her short chocolate brown hair combed back, enhancing the fullness of her cheeks and her distinct double chin, though sans any cosmetics or jewelry. 

Hazel applied a little lipstick to Autumn’s lip’s then a little blush to her apple cheeks. "I’ll loan you a set of earrings and perhaps I might have a necklace for you to wear as well." 

"You like the dress, Mrs. A?" 

Hazel acknowledged Autumn with a smile and slow nod, failing to comment that the dress was out of style and looked a little plain. 

"I bought this gown on sale at Wal mart; it only cost $25.00!", Autmn exclaimed.

Hazel handed Autumn a pair of earrings and then fumbled through her jewelry box for a necklace, "Well, it’s ah, looks very nice on you." 

Autumn stood up and checked herself out in the mirror, her hand sliding over her tummy, "If I didn’t borrow my granny’s girdle, it wouldn’t have fit." 

Hazel placed the gold chain around Autumn’s thick neck, "Here ya go, sweetie." 

Autumn smiled and with a snort announced, "Thanks. I look super-duper!" 

Cindy entered the bedroom, moving slipshod slow, eating a sandwich, "Yeah, you do look incredible." 

Cindy’s hair was uncombed, dangling over her shoulders while her overly nourished figure was dressed in a over sized white -shirt and blue spandex shorts. 

"You ain’t dressed yet?", Autumn snapped. 

Hazel took a seat at the edge of her bed; "Seems Cindy doesn’t want to go." 

Autumn squinted at her well-fed friend, "But you promised we spend tonight together."

Cindy took a voracious bite out of her sandwich, speaking as she ate, "You promised we’d watch TV and order out, not go to that stupid dance." 

"So I thought going to the dance would be nice, what’s the big deal?", Autumn shouted. 

Cindy tilted her head, "Last year at this time I received quite a few valentines and flowers, this year I got nothing. Roland didn’t even remember me." 

Autumn approached Cindy, "Me too, but if we’ve going to turn this around, we have to go out and socialize."

Cindy gobbled up the rest of her sandwich, "Who’s going to want to socialize with us? Guy’s aren’t attracted to fat chicks." 

Autumn raised an eyebrow, "That’s not true." 

Autumn turned to Hazel and, without explaining the basis for what she had just said, appealed to her: "Please help me change her mind." 

Hazel shook her head and walked over to Cindy, "You could go for at least an hour or so. If you get bored, you could just come home." 

Cindy cleared her throat, "What would I wear?" 

Autumn lifted Cindy’s chin, "Take a shower while your mom and I’ll try to find something, okay?" 

Cindy shrugged her shoulders, puffing up her chubby cheeks, "Okay, but no way I’ll look as pretty as you." 

Autumn smiled, "Aw, thanks, but I won’t hold you to that opinion." 

Finding Cindy something nice to wear for the school dance was a chore. Finally Autumn and Mrs. Addison settled on a white turtle neck sweater and black spandex slacks. Mrs. Addison curled her daughter’s hair, applied a little makeup to her face and an hour later Cindy was ready for the dance. 

The turtleneck didn’t especially flatter Cindy’s prominent double chin, nor did it compliment her large belly and the slacks exaggerated the size of her husky behind and thick thighs still, but it was the best that could be done for the moment. Cindy did look cute though with her hair curled and just the right amount of cosmetics.


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

The next morning over breakfast, Cindy gave her mom the 411 about the dance. "The dance was nice, but it’s nothing I want to make a habit of attending. I felt so huge compared to many of the other girls." 

Cindy began devouring her pancakes, "My friend Nadia Lowe was there and she looked awesome in this black dress, I guess fat girls can look beautiful." 

Hazel nodded, "Sure, it’s about time you realized that." 

Cindy paused from her pancakes and guzzled up a large glass of milk, then continued, "You had to see the revealing gowns that Judy and that clique wore and you’d know what I’d mean. I can’t believe I was that skinny." 

Hazel raised her eyebrows; "You used to dress in the very same fashion." 

Cindy went back to her pancakes, speaking between bites, "I saw Alex, but he blew me off like I was a stranger." 

"You have to consider the source; he’s all about flash not substance, "Hazel remarked after sipping her coffee. 

Cindy started on her scrabble eggs; "Autumn had a much better time than I did, dancing with some guy all night. Cole something? He’s ah, very nice and even asked me to dance, but I think it was because Autumn thought I was bored and she encouraged him to ask me."

"Did you dance at all?" Hazel curiously enquired. 

Cindy replied as she forged a head with her breakfast, "Nah, I felt way uncomfortable to seen out on the dance floor. Not that anyone asked me anyway. My lunch buddies, Tad and Mark, were too busy drooling over Judy and Tina to actually ask." 

It was then the doorbell rang and Hazel left the kitchen to answer the front door. A moment later Roland entered the kitchen, a pink rose and card in his hand.

"I know this is a day late", Roland told Cindy who continued with her breakfast. "But I don’t want you to think I forgot about you." 

Cindy tried to hold back her grin, but failed. A dazzling smile bloomed upon her pudgy face and she blushed, "Thanks, I do appreciate it, but won’t Brooke get mad?"

Roland grabbed a coffee cup, replying as he poured the coffee, "Well, to be honest, she doesn’t know." 

Cindy giggled loudly, "Wow; you really are a guy?" 

Roland pulled out a chair, "Huh? Want to run that by me?" 

As Roland took a seat and enjoyed his coffee, Cindy responded, "I thought you were more loyal than most guys coz you’re so different." 

Roland laughed, "How am I different?" 

Cindy spilt a sausage in half, speaking as she consumed it, "You’re more attentive, nicer than the typical males, you make Alex look like a jerk in comparison coz you’re so nice and decent." 

"So you’re complimenting me?", Alex smiled. 

Cindy shook her head, "No, not really. But I’m happy that you’re not so deep in love with that beauty queen that you couldn’t remember me. It shows you are still loyal to old friends." 

Roland sipped his coffee, "Yeah, well. You’ve always been special to me." 

Cindy put down her fork and sighed, "I used to completely ignore you, take you for granted and you turn out to be the perfect guy for me and now I lost you." 

Roland leaned in towards Cindy, "You haven’t lost me. I know I’m dating Brooke, but in the fall she’s attending class at Princeton, it would be foolish of me to continue our relationship once she moves away. We’re not like committed forever or anything." 

Cindy went back to her breakfast, "Yeah, that’s clever thinking." 

Roland sat back in his chair, "Wanna see a movie this afternoon or something?" 

Cindy polished off her milk, then lifted her chin, "Would lunch be included?" 

Roland nodded; "I can flip for lunch too." 

Cindy grinned, "Then I’ll accept your invite and with pleasure."


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

*PART FIVE : THE WEIGHT OF ADJUSTMENT *

Slowly and surely Roland began to see more of Cindy and less of Brooke and by the time of their May graduation, they were a steady couple. It was around that time that the chocolates lost their effect, but both friends were left with large appetites to go with their large figures. 

Hazel walked in on her daughter who was preparing for graduation party; "Better get a move on sweetie; your company will be arriving shortly." 

Cindy’s husky upper arms jiggled as she ran a brush through her shoulder length blond hair, "Sure mom, I’m just about done." 

Cindy’s new shorter hairdo deliciously showed off her round baby like face complete with chubby cheeks, a plump ball of fat on the tip of her nose and a double chin that was as wide as it thick. Laying down the brush, she then scooped up a candy bar and eased out of the chair. Her 305-pound butter ball body quivered like waves over the ocean as she moved onto her feet. 

While munching on the candy bar, Cindy inspected her appearance in the mirror. The yellow sundress with broad brown stripes flowed naturally over her gigantic, circler belly that matched the size and shape of her enormous rear. The straps over her shoulders dug deep into her spongy flab and her huge bust jiggled as she adjusted the material. 

Cindy turned sideways and straightened the dress over her pudgy rolls and wide hips. Cindy’s hefty thighs rubbed together as she strolled into her mother’s room and sat down at the vanity. 

"Ready for my makeup, mom", Cindy remarked. 

Hazel nodded and approached Cindy, "That dress looks beautiful on you, sweetie." 

Cindy finished the candy bar, "Yeah I guess. But I wish I could do something about these saddlebags." 

Hazel began applying a dash of cosmetics to highlight her daughter’s cute face, "Ah Cindy, I think you’re overreacting." 

Cindy lifted her chin, her hands over her big belly, "What do you mean?" 

Hazel grinned; "You have to accept your body as it is. You’re not 125-pounds soaking wet anymore, but a big beautiful woman." 

The smile that took to Cindy’s face meant more to Hazel than all the gold in the world. "You think I’m beautiful mom?" 

Hazel nodded, "Dazzling. And Roland thinks so too." 

Cindy tilted her head and blushed. 

It was then Autumn made her entrance, looking very nice but casual in a blue sleeveless T-shirt and black sweatpants. Her brown hair, still short was set in pigtails that enhanced the shape of her chubby face. A hint of cosmetics decorated her full cheeks and her second chin blossomed forward. Autumn’s upper arms rivaled Cindy’s in size, but weren’t nearly as flabby; her ample bust slightly sagged on top of her tubby potbelly. 

Autumn’s lower half of her body was much larger, possessing a chunky waist, abnormally spacious hips and a colossal posterior that rode over her humongous thunder thighs. All said and done, Autumn was a radiant 320-pound, very pear shaped young lady.

"You look very lovely", Hazel remarked to Autumn. 

Autumn’s plus size butt bounced over her tree trunk sized thighs, "Thank you Mrs. A." 

Cindy stood up and greeted Autumn with a hug, "You look so pretty. Who did your makeup?" 

Autumn smiled, "Mrs. Thornton. She’s a whiz at fashion and stuff. She even wanted to buy me a dress, but I don’t wear dresses anymore and she never shops at Wal mart." 

Cindy giggled, "I’m not too keen on wearing dresses anymore either, but my mom picked this out. It’s from Sears." 

Hazel questioned Autumn if Diana Thornton was coming and Cindy asked about Cole.

The ladies left the bedroom as Autumn replied in detail. "I sent Cole to the store to pick up a few things, I thought you might need some more soda and paper plates. Then he’s going back to the Thornton’s, pick up Diana and the kids and the cake and cookies I baked for the party." 

Hazel blinked, "Wow! That’s very thoughtful of you, but you didn’t have to go to all that bother." 

Autumn patted her fat potbelly and let out a loud giggle that ended with a snort, "No bother at all; I’m very efficient in the kitchen!" 

Hazel playfully tugged on Autumn’s pigtail, "I really appreciate it. Thanks." 

Cindy chimed in with a laugh; "Autumn has become rather domestic, mom!" 

Autumn joined in on the laughter, "I’m the text book example of domestic!" 

Within an hour Cindy’s graduation party was in full swing. Autumn relaxed outside on a lawn chair, keeping and eye on the younger members of party as Cole brought her a plate of food and a glass of milk. 

"Thanks babe", Autumn remarked, her eyes zeroing in on the chicken, cole slaw and beans. 

Cindy took a stroll to the farthest section of the yard, escorted by Roland who held her hand. 

"I can’t believe after all this time, we’re finally together", Roland smiled. 

Cindy nudged her shoulder next to his, her eyes sparkling, "Yeah, I know." 

Cindy’s hand took hold of her flourishing belly, "I hope you’re not too uncomfortable having a girlfriend that’s bigger than you?" 

Roland wrapped his arm around Cindy’s thick waist; "You’re not that much bigger." 

Cindy titled her head and giggled, "I’m like, what? Fifty pounds heavier than you!" 

Roland shifted his body, firmly embracing Cindy, "I’m not complaining." 

Off in the distance Hazel and Serena watched the couple’s embrace. 

"They make the perfect couple", Hazel grinned. 

Serena confidently nodded, "They sure do."


----------



## Observer (Apr 28, 2006)

*EPILOGUE: *While at the graduation party, Diana Thornton made the rounds, and mingled like a pro. A splendid conversationalist, Diana was not shy about speaking her mind, although Hazel didn’t need to hear Diana’s opinion about Cindy and her friends. 

Taking a short sip from her diet cola, Diana flipped back her coal black hair, "Really Hazel, your daughter is so pretty, but seriously needs to lose weight." 

Hazel glanced over Diana, who looked exquisite with her hair brushing over her shoulders and her slim figure in a beautiful white dress that easily flattered her shape. 

"Oh, I don’t worry too much about Cindy’s size, she’s happy", Hazel cheerfully remarked. 

Diana rolled her eyes, "But what about the pressure of fitting into a society where appearance is a major factor?" 

Hazel shrugged her shoulders, "I never considered that, but I think Cindy will be okay." 

Diana’s finger circled the top of her glass; "There’s really no reason to be that heavy." 

Hazel nodded and politely listened as Diana bragged. "I have ten years on your daughter, have given birth back to back and look at me; I’m still 130-pounds." 

Hazel summed it all up with a courtesy smile, "You’re just one of the few lucky women who doesn’t have to worry about getting fat." 

Diana nervously bit her lip, "Ah actually, after the birth of my second daughter; I was up around 190-pounds." 

Hazel’s eyes grew wide, "Really? I didn’t know that?" 

Diana nodded, "Yeah, it took me a while to lose it , but I did." 

It was then that Diana infected Hazel’s last good nerve. "So you see, there’s no reason why Cindy and Autumn have to be so fat." 

Hazel slowly sipped her coffee as Diana thoughtlessly continued, "We have a walk in pantry at my home and Autumn is so fat, she can’t fit her huge ass inside the pantry." 

On and on Diana went, criticizing their appearance, they’re lack of desire in losing weight and lastly, "How they ever obtained boyfriends is beyond me." 

Still deep in Diana&#732;s fat bashing tirade, Hazel excused herself to see if the other guests were in need of anything. However, Diana’s speech still played out in her mind. 

*FOUR MONTHS LATER: *Hazel happened upon the Thornton residence early in the morning, a nicely wrapped package in her hand. Autumn greeted Hazel with a broad smile, "Hi Mrs. A, dropped by to visit me?" 

Hazel politely explained, "Actually I have a birthday present for Diana, but I wouldn’t mind staying a while and having a cup of coffee with you." 

Autumn invited Hazel into the home, "Diana’s in the back getting ready to sun bathe, follow me." 

Hazel nodded as Autumn escorted her to the back porch, "That’s very nice of you remembering Diana’s birthday, what did you get her?" 

Hazel grinned, "A box of chocolates." 

FINIS


----------



## Britt Reid (May 27, 2011)

A bump for this newly age-compliant tale, freshly reformatted to our current font standard.


----------

